
The BBC is turning off its international Internet radio for the Olympics - pavel_lishin
http://iplayerhelp.external.bbc.co.uk/help/playing_radio_progs/radioonline_olympics/
======
antoko
This is an absolute non-story and a terrible title.

The BBC only has the rights to broadcast the olympic games within the UK. So
they cannot legally provide that service outside of the UK. This is the exact
same situation with the radio service they provide for the popular English
Premier League (soccer), and likely make other events.

As a Brit living in the US I've been well aware of such situations since I
moved here in 2002. This is nothing new. This is not specific to the IOC,
despite the great lengths they go to in order to enforce their trademarks, and
the linked article makes no mention of the IOC.

This is ill-informed internet band-wagoning at its worst and not the sort of
nonsense I expect to be upvoted on HN

------
Piskvorrr
The 1984 has now officially arrived, under a flag with five colored rings.

